# Pre war skip tooth Columbia Goodyear(I think) w/ Torrington's ID?



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

Im thinkin its a Columbia Goodyear (hiway patrol maybe?) 26 Wheels are red w/ white stripe wide drop centers. Higgins Air Cooled coaste hub. Monark style stem. Peaked fenders. Rear face drops, skip tooth. 4" Torrington's. Not sure what model. I can barely see Torrington written in a circle on the end cap












Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

.





Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 3, 2020)

Looks early post war to me and not Westfield/Columbia. Possibly Murray. Let's see the serial #


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't have it handy but it has rear facing dropouts, skip tooth hub, and the big one for me, pre war Torrington 10's, maybe 8s, havent had time to do much with it but they are the pre war blocks and they say Torrington all the way around. not Torrington Westfield , plus a Higgins hub. I think its a Higgins the more I look into it. I know Murray built some Higgins at some point but Im seeing more signs point to pre war than post

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## stezell (Feb 3, 2020)

I think Nate might be right about it being Murray. There were many manufacturers that used prewar parts up until the early 50's. JC Higgins didn't come out until after the war, which took place of the Elgin at Sears. You asked for help identifying it so let the guys give you their opinions. Rear rack is for a Huffman. 
V/r
Sean


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 3, 2020)

Huh...I was led to believe an antique bicycle forum was the place to discuss antique bicycles. He gave his thoughts and since I have the bicycle I have additional information that wouldn’t be known other forum members. Theres nothing wrong with saying “Yes that’s true but here’s some additional information to consider and perhaps that will alter your opinion...or perhaps it won’t” 
It’s not like I talked about his mother or something...


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 4, 2020)

Its a 1946 Higgins branded bike. 
There is a thread on here that is called something like "what is the year and model of this JC Higgins?" He has The same bike other than the chain ring and chain guard. I have the earlier chain guard and apparently the earlier chain ring. As far as I know Higgins did not exist until post war so I got me a year one Higgins
There are some Murray serial number data sources that would lead you to believe that a K means in the mid 50s but for reasons I am unwilling to explain there was a correction made to the serial info Involving Elgin and Sears and the Higgins formatting yada yada yada. 
Now I just need a 46 catalog to find exact model. Until then I'll just refer to it as a model A. 
So in summation if you are reading this and you own a JC Higgins bike...mine is older...no big deal!



Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 4, 2020)

Da ding!

Correct answer @Krakatoa!

Btw @Pirate of the Plains you can edit your thread title and comments so it looks more like you know what you're talking about.

On to the next Id!

N


----------



## stezell (Feb 4, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Da ding!
> 
> Correct answer @Krakatoa!
> 
> ...



That's what I was talking about, sounds like you were looking for help identifying the bike by your thread title. That's why we responded like we did trying to assist a lad with his bicycle as forums usually do.
V/r
Sean


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 4, 2020)

Im nit sue if I understand what bridge you're trying to build and what exactly you think it connects but if its just that I was wrong...ok. Do IOU 10 pushups or what cuz you seem to be oddly excited about besting a random caber, especially considering I wasnt aware I was in a contest. You win!...I guess...(feel better?) and yes "possibly Murray' was more accurate than my intitial thoughts but it isnt exactly a Nostradamus level prediction. Im not sure what editing you're referring to but I thought it was obvious that I got the bottom bracket info and that allowed me to get a little more specific with the information. I don't think I insinuated that I arrived at the answer using only courage, daring and a 4G connection. I was saying now that I retrieved the bb info here is that the info says as far as I can tell. I didnt say "here's the information fellas. I have figured it all out on my own unlike you guys!' However it seems like thats what you heard. I guess I learned my lesson tho. That's what I get for providing additional information once it became available and in hindsight it was very rude of me. Now I know, you're allowed to either ask a question or be involved in the conversation that follows, but NEVER both! I'm starting to get a weird home-school vibe around here and Its peculiar. Raise your hand if you've ever described Ruby Ridge as "The feel good story of the year."...

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 16, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Da ding!
> 
> Correct answer @Krakatoa!
> 
> ...



Actually da ding! da wrong! you dumb poop! Like I said its a 1946 Higgins built by Columbia Westfield. One of a small number built by Columbia Westfield not Murray! What was it you were saying about editing my post later to look like I was right? Fortunately I dont need to edit my post to be right. I was right all along. Please don't let that stop you from responding to my posts in the future cuz I'll be happy to give you a verbal bitchslap anytime you want. I prefer dealing with simple Simon douche bags like you cuz you make me look like a genius in comparison so thank you for that Krackaheada. Then again It was an easy mistake for you to make because everybody knows Murray had that habit of using absolutely no Murray parts on their bikes. 


Got any more knowledge you wanna drop Sheldon Brown? 

If you got any other questions you need answered, feel free to ask!
Heres some more insider knowledge for you...did you know that if you pedal backwards it makes the bike slow down? 
I know, its crazy right!?

You're welcome!





Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 16, 2020)

.











Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pirate of the Plains said:


> Actually da ding! da wrong! you dumb &#!^! Like I said its a 1946 Higgins built by Columbia Westfield. One of a small number built by Columbia Westfield not Murray! What was it you were saying about editing my post later to look like I was right? Fortunately I dont need to edit my post to be right. I was right all along. Please don't let that stop you from responding to my posts in the future cuz I'll be happy to give you a verbal bitchslap anytime you want. I prefer dealing with simple Simon douche bags like you cuz you make me look like a genius in comparison so thank you for that Krackaheada. Then again It was an easy mistake for you to make because everybody knows Murray had that habit of using absolutely no Murray parts on their bikes.
> 
> 
> Got any more knowledge you wanna drop Sheldon Brown?
> ...








The bike in these photos was built by Murray.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 16, 2020)

Pirate of the Plains said:


> .View attachment 1140515View attachment 1140516View attachment 1140518View attachment 1140519View attachment 1140520
> 
> Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
> -No One


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 16, 2020)

Like Rodney King said :   Can't we all just get along ?     Debate , and discussion is part of what this site is about.    MANY of these bikes are confusing .   You really do have to do a lot of research to find those answers.   Let's not spoil a good thing with misunderstood intentions.  The information here is stellar - - - -as are it's members.   Let's just slow our roll and as @Hammerhead says :  "  Enjoy the Ride "      @Pirate of the Plains ,   You are finding some cool stuff .    Keep up the good work .    and Thanks to all involved in this thread, I guess it shows we're passionate about what we do.     Take care Everybody .


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Feb 16, 2020)

If a person wanted to waste 15 min of tr heir life by reading this thread in its entirety from you will see that I was trying to have a evidence-based debate that ideally wouldve ended in some sort of consensus and I guess Krackaheada wanted to talk some smack. 
I believe it was Thomas Jefferson who famously said 
"Dont start none, wont be none!"

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 16, 2020)

1950


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

I wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this entire thread and I can't even see this response.... Maybe I don't have 4G. 


Krakatoa said:


>


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I wasted 15 minutes of my life reading this entire thread and I can't even see this response.... Maybe I don't have 4G.



Yep... It was me wifi.


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't know what the big thing is, early post war Murry with the short run dropouts, war time Westfield sprocket could be correct because of shortages or was swapped out, rack & fenders correct tho. alot of weird mixed stuff on bikes from 42-46. Westfield ( Columbia ) built lots of bikes for Sears ( Elgin & JCH ) over the years but not this one. I have had JCH's built by Monark, Murry, Westfield & others ( even European ) all with the same years color scheme so it would match the catalog no matter what maker ( a couple of pic of Same yr Westfield vs. Murry tanks ) but that's for a different thread.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2020)

Just for posterity, K is Murray 1946, and this list doesn't directly reference Sears' bikes, so it doesn't have the extra 'S' in the code.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 22, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> View attachment 1144056
> 
> Just for posterity, K is Murray 1946, and this list doesn't directly reference Sears' bikes, so it doesn't have the extra 'S' in the code.



I used this on my '39 JC Higgins & my '58 Higgins along with any other Murray with the BB Stamped when I come across them.


----------



## oldebike55 (Jul 23, 2020)

wow, Plains, I got what i've deciphered as an early 40s monarch/k framed elgin, now i'm scared to post it for i.d.... might find out i been building a heinz 57...
i got some of that southern ghosty rebel in me!   
ride on... an stay clam


----------

